# Razorback musk turtle pink stomach/undershell?



## Desmondz (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello,

I am a huge turtle noob and have a razorback musk baby, I noticed today that his belly/bottom of shell is a pinky colour? I'm sure it wasn't like this before but can't remember 100%. I read online about shell rot, does it look like something is wrong with him? I (think) I've attached a picture. Sorry it's huge I dunno how to change from my phone!!


----------

